# sumador completo



## hdefaulter (Abr 20, 2007)

hola, no se si exista ya un foro de este tema, pero lo que sucede es q estoy muy apurado y no tengo mucho tiempo para revisar uno por uno, la cosa es que necesito hacer un sumador completo, pero me dijeron que tenia  q ser con un decodificaor y un mug o algo asi, no se como se escribe, asi q quisiera saber si alguno me puede ayudar a saber como lo hago, un saludo

PD: ya lo monte con compuertas nand, y tambien tengo a hacer el restador completo.


----------



## mustangV8 (Abr 21, 2007)

Seguro google sabe, preguntale a *el*.


----------



## Javisco (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola que tal.nuevamente por el foro con una duda o mas bien una peticion.bueno, me dejaron que armara un sumador completo de 4 bits (con compuertas OR exclusiva, AND y una OR).lo he armado ya y conectado a un deco 7447 y este a su respectivo display en anodo comun y el acarreo lo he conectado directamnte al punto decimal para verifica cuando hay acarreo.si alguien podria facilitarme algun diagrama de este suador de 4 bits se los agradeceria para verificar que estoy haciendo mal.Les adjunto una imagen como lo he conectado.espero su opinion, de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola.

Mira el circuito y dime que opinas de él.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## Javisco (Nov 19, 2007)

Que tal eaficionado....tienes razon es el diagrama correcto...te agradezco mucho ya lo arme y si quedo....grax por tu respuesta...que estes bien brow....


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Oct 31, 2008)

checa es te diagrama espero que te cirva en donde estan las flechitas hacia abajo agraga un inversor para el restador


----------



## Supremo_II (May 27, 2009)

Este circuito usa compuertas xor y nand ?

O cuales son las que usa

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=6179

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 27, 2009)

Hola.
Usa Xor y And

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zoeyrojo (Nov 18, 2009)

Alguien tendra la tabla de verdad?


----------



## nenorodriguez (Feb 18, 2010)

hola, quetal eske estoy necesitando un sumador de 4 bits con la 74283 y bueno pues la salida de esta para un decoder y de ahy para un display 7 seg pero creo q hay q hacer una logica para el carry y la visualizacion, porfa ayudenme... grax por cualkier aporte


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola nenorodriguez

Con los componentes que mencionas en tu mensaje no podrás mostrar el resultado de una suma cuando este sea => de 10. Necesitas 2 decodificadores y 2 Display’s de 7-segmentos.

También es necesario hacer un arreglo con compuertas para cuando el resultado sea => de 10 se muestre en los 2 Display’s.

Lo del Carry que mencionas en tu mensaje no es problema pues con que conectes el Carry-In al Carry-Out funcionará bien el 74283.

Con un solo 74283 solo puedes sumar hasta 15+15 (=30). Más 1 carry.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nenorodriguez (Feb 20, 2010)

gracias amigo por el aporte


----------



## Darben (Mar 31, 2010)

De casualidad alguno tiene el esquema con el arreglo de compuertas para la visualizacion del resultado en los dos 7 segmentos, estoy usando como sumador un 7483A.

Agradezco de antemano la colaboracion que me puedan brindar


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola Darben

Ojalá el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta sirva a tus propósitos

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Darben (Abr 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos, me sirvio bastante la ayuda.


Saludos,


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 16, 2010)

hola drriv

entra a este enlace y en el mensaje #26 encuentras un sumador restador que te puede servir.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hola-display-7-segmentos-13622/index2.htmlaunque diga el tema HOLA-Display 7 Segmentos ahí esta lo que necesitas.

cuando el minuendo es menor que el sustraendo debes sacar el complemento de 2 del sustraendo y sumarlo al minuendo para que la resta resulte bien.

Es el caso que mencionas A<B A = Minuendo = 5, B = Sustraendo = 8, debes sacar el complemento de 2 de 8 y sumarlo con 5.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marcel1989 (May 23, 2010)

muy buenos los aportes gracias


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 23, 2010)

Hice uno de 4 bits, pero esta en xilix listo para implementar en fpga, se me ocurre que saques la logica para que lo pongas en un siete segmentos. Espero te sirva.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-4-bits-entrada-35393/#post288738


----------



## marcel1989 (May 25, 2010)

muchisimas gracias


----------



## chantaro (Jun 21, 2010)

ALguuien podra decirme como hacer un sumador de 4 bits pero utilizando una GAL22v10


----------



## Darben (Oct 9, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Darben
> 
> Ojalá el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta sirva a tus propósitos
> 
> ...



Buenas noches, se que algun tiempo habia pedido el favor del sumador el cual me sirvio bastante, pero ahora necesito que este mismo sumador logre sumar hasta 30.

Agradezco me puedan colaborar

Uso el 7483


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola Darben

Aquí mismo en el foro hay varios sumadores que te pudieran servir.
Ve a este enlace y encontrás algunos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-bcd-8-bits-4904/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

